# Open seat last fri of snapper season



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

Bottom fishing on Hall Pass 23 ft sailfish on 11-19-10. Forecast is looking good currently. Leave me a pm with your phone number. Split all expenses. Will be less than $50 total. Will be leaving out of Gulf Breeze at 7:00.


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

Hall Pass said:


> Bottom fishing on Hall Pass 23 ft sailfish on 11-19-10. Forecast is looking good currently. Leave me a pm with your phone number. Split all expenses. Will be less than $50 total. Will be leaving out of Gulf Breeze at 7:00.



I am interested... If the seat is still open let me know...


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

One of the crew members can't get out of work so looks like we will have one other open sea on Fri.


----------



## Bduv (Nov 20, 2007)

Pm sent. Let me know if opening is still available.

Bryan


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

Spots are filled.


----------

